# DFWAPC T-shirts



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Did someone happen to remember to take the t-shirts home with them from the meeting at Sang's last weekend...cuz I didn't.  

Usually I forget to bring them, but this time I forgot to take them home. Anyway, if the person that has them will bring them to the next meeting...I promise I will take them from there.

Kathy


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

took them home with me. have worne a different one each day since  j/k

i will just keep them here since the meeting is likely at my house next time. re-doing the 100 next week, so hopefully have something prettier than what I have now to see!

Cliff


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Cliff!


----------

